

This girl ages into an old woman before your eyes without you noticing - xmpir
http://io9.com/this-girl-ages-into-an-old-woman-before-your-eyes-witho-1283215638

======
jolt
wow! I kept trying to guess her age at the current moment. I wonder how they
did it, three or four generations merged together perhaps.

~~~
nukerhazz
If you scroll down, the article describes the process. Indeed it was a merging
of multiple family members. Very cool.

